# All-Clad vs Calphalon Tri-ply?



## tarabel (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi. I am new to this forum. I love to cook. I am not a chef, just an at home cook. Please forgive me if this has already been discussed. I couldn't find this specific comparison. I am in the process of purchasing new cookware. I had some Circulon, which convinced me never to buy non-stick again! I have some Calphalon Hard-Anodized. I love my 12 in frypan but I'm not impressed with the rest of it. I am looking at the Tri-ply stainless steel Calphalon and the All-Clad. I see most of you love the All-Clad, which is pretty convincing to me. But can anyone tell me how the two really compare?


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

First of all let me welcome you to Chef Talk. Also, I'd bet that like many of us here you are not "just" an at home cook but proud to be an at home cook.

To answer your question, I do not know how these two brands compare. I have a set of All Clad which I won in a raffle (unbelievable!) and I love it to death. I've seen the Tri-Ply Calphalon in the store and it seems to be very well constructed. I quite expect that in the home kitchen it would provide many years of reliable service. (Listen to me. You'd think I wrote copy for their commercials :smiles: )

It used to be that for this kind of product, All Clad was the only game in town. Now many of the big manufacturers are making products of similar quality (and similar price!) I think these days owning All Clad just gives you bragging rights. 

Jock


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

i have several Tri-ply stainless steel Calphalon pans I like them very and have own them for awhile. Some aren't around anymore since the line made in china was limited. I mostly have Ultrex but the fry pans have taken a beating so started replacing them with this stuff year ago. I found some of the stuff i own which are,
Calphalon Tri-Ply Collector's Edition 3-Quart Saute Pan with Lid $50
http://store.yahoo.com/p4online/cacotrst3qts.html
Calphalon Triply Stainless 2-1/2-Quart Shallow Saucepan with Glass Lid $29.99
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...tchen&v=glance
Calphalon Triply Stainless Steel 10-Inch Omelette Pan $29.99
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...tchen&v=glance
Calphalon Tri-Ply Stainless 8-Inch Omelet Pan $39.99
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...tchen&v=glance
Calphalon Tri-Ply Collector's Edition 3-Quart Chef's Pan with Lid $49.99
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...tchen&v=glance


----------

